# Indoor Cat Staring At The Front Door?



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all: I think sometimes I worry myself too much over my cat, Mister Pookie-Bear. But this one's got me curious: I have found him sitting at the front door, just staring at it, or at least at the knob. He's an indoor cat, and never goes outside, but of course sees me going in and out of that door. I thought maybe it was a sign that he needed his litter tended to, but after completely changing the litterbox, he still stares at that door, sitting right in front of it as though someone is about to walk through. Anyone else see this kind of behavior? Can anyone sort this out? Thanks folks!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Mine are just watching...for what, only the know. The are complete indoor kiddos but watch to see what happens with the front & back doors


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

My cats dislike closed doors whether it's the bathroom door or wherever because they think they are missing out on something. The front and back doors do hold an interest because they are so curious seeing us coming in and out and then visitors but while they watch they never actually rush the door or push to go out there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is probably wondering how humans can magically just appear when a door opens. I would not worry at all. At some point he will figure it out or find a new object of attention. You could always divert his attention with play.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

In my case, it's pretty obvious that my cats want to go outside anytime they stare at the door. Of course, they rarely only stare at it. I think most (all?) cats have a certain sense of the outdoors, even if they've been raised indoors all their lives (unless they grew up in an underground bomb shelter with no windows).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My cats are like tezster's. If they're sitting in front of a door staring at it, it means they want the door to open so they can get out (or in, depending). One if mine is generally very patient. She'll sit in front of the door and stare at it, and wait for me to come open it for her. But somehow, she knows when it's not shut all the way (she's blind), and then I see the paw action: the door opens inwards, so she tugs at the side of the door or underneath it until she gets it open. Unfortunately for her, there's a storm door too.


----------



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Whew. Thanks for the input. He's doing it again. Right now. I guess I worry too much about my baby.  Thanks again!


----------



## htaylor393 (Feb 28, 2014)

Two of mine are 50/50 cats and the other is completely indoor. Lottie (my indoor cat) sits watching the front door a lot if it's closed. But doesn't seem bothered if it's open. She obviously thinks she's missing something!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Both my kitties are indoor only. They love to stare at the door too. It usually mean they want to take a stroll in the hallway. They are door dashers. Thank goodness we live in condo. Sometimes I would take that opportunity to trim their butt fur. That usually stop them from staring at the door for a good several days..


----------

